# Neuspeed P-Flo short ram intake



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

Anybody with this intake set up get a CEL? if so does it keep throwing a cel even after you've cleared the code? I am thinking about buying one off a guy from another forum and he was honest with me and said that the only reason he's selling it is cause it throws a CEL but other than that the car runs fine.


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm running a p-flo and I do have a p0171 that keeps popping up. Can't find a vacuum leak so I'm going to make a insert and see if it helps.


----------



## Nick_V08 (Aug 2, 2012)

Make the insert, it DOES work and help. I had the pflo also and made the insert and I never once got a CEL again. I now have the Carbonio but I still got the insert it since once its in your MAF housing, you aren't EVER getting it out. Because its extremely snug tight, lol.


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

get or make a maf sensor insert will solve all your problems


----------



## AngeloM3 (May 11, 2011)

Are you sure you installed it right? You're suppose to use the OEM MAF sensor "insert" with this intake.
http://www.neuspeed.com/media/attachments/186_65.10.99.pdf

Or did you get rid of the OEM insert by mistake?


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

need a maf insert if your pre 2009. You can make you yourself though for a few $$

Follow this thread, gives you step by step. 
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...VxY-Y3gOBPxjZhQ&bvm=bv.44770516,d.dmg&cad=rja

I had the light until a made the insert, no problem since and it's been years now


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

As mentioned above, 08 and older will throw code with out a sleeve. I bought the one from 20squared no cels after that. 

I now have the GIAC 91 oct tune so no need for the insert anymore however.


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

Anyone want to sell/ship theirs before I make one?


----------



## Blkzilla (Jul 24, 2008)

mclothier said:


> As mentioned above, 08 and older will throw code with out a sleeve. I bought the one from 20squared no cels after that.
> 
> I now have the GIAC 91 oct tune so no need for the insert anymore however.


What is this sleeve your talking about?

I installed a P-Flo about a month ago and recently started geting CEL's but I believe mine is due to this hose being brittle and snapping when I removed it. Can one of you verify that this is the crank case ventilation hose? I've heard of people replacing it with a rubber hose of similar size. Any info on that would be appreciated.

http://db.tt/E7eoxlRG


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

an insert that goes inside the maf housing search for it theres a post how to make it


----------

